# Added Rig Details to your profile



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

In your User CP, under "Edit Profile", you'll see a new slot for your Main Rig Details that will display under your name when you post. Please keep it short and to the point. This isn't for listing every bit of gear in your rack, just your primary preamp/effects/head/cabs/etc. This is for your MAIN source of tone. If you own 12 different preamps, pick your favorite.

Good: "Mesa Triaxis" / "5150/Peavey 4x12" / "Mesa Nomad".

Bad: "Mesa Boogie Road King Through Stereo 4x12 Cabinets That I Put Black Shadows In". 

Max is 20 characters, since this is displayed where you post. If you really need more than that, you have too much gear. If you need a slot to list it all, use the gallery, member pages or your signature. Enjoy.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Max is 20 characters. If you really need more than that, you have too much gear. Enjoy.



Correction, you can never have too much gear!! But short and simple is the best


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool idea. A bit short for us guys who use mucho stuffo, but I fit it in (barely).


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Heheh, quite true. Too much more money than I might be a better way to state it, eh?


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Cool idea. A bit short for us guys who use mucho stuffo, but I fit it in (barely).



GNX3+GNX1/GMX212+412

If you're running two GNX's chained together, we need to talk. 

This is for your main source of tone, not everything you own, know what I mean?


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Side note: If someone has a better term for it than "Rig Details", I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2006)

"Main Rig?" It's consistant, at least...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> GNX3+GNX1/GMX212+412
> 
> If you're running two GNX's chained together, we need to talk.
> 
> This is for your main source of tone, not everything you own, know what I mean?


Chris... think about it. I have a RG2027. 2 ouputs, hello?  

The GNX3 is for magnetics, the GNX1 is for piezo. These ARE my main sources of tone. At home, at practice, gigging... I keep all of it linked together. Run them into my amp and the PA at practice, run them into my Behringer mixer-into my computer at home.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2006)

"Main Setup"


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Chris... think about it. I have a RG2027. 2 ouputs, hello?
> 
> The GNX3 is for magnetics, the GNX1 is for piezo. These ARE my main sources of tone. At home, at practice, gigging... I keep all of it linked together. Run them into my amp and the PA at practice, run them into my Behnringer mixer-into my computer at home.



Well then it's good that you're clever enough to fit it all.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> "Main Rig?" It's consistant, at least...



Hrm. Cooler than Rig Details I guess, but meh.. It's still kinda blah.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Well then it's good that you're clever enough to fit it all.


Just wait till I run a site that everyone wants to be at, and just SEE how I treat you! 

I can see it already... Bob's Hot Chick Emporium.com!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Just wait till I run a site that everyone wants to be at, and just SEE how I treat you!
> 
> I can see it already... Bob's Hot Chick Emporium.com!






You're killing me today!!

And he is a sly little devil isn't he Chris?? Maybe his name should be The Dark Fox


----------



## Regor (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris, you must have been thinking about me when you decided the limit... cuz "TriAxis/G-Force/2:90" fits PERFECTLY!


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Whew, just fit...


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm rigless at the moment really. But I'll represent anyway


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 2, 2006)

I love my rig


----------

